# Taking Seven to an open show tomorrow...



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Several month ago I noticed there will be an open show just around the corner. I thought it would be fun and Seven would love to see other dogs, so I filled the entry form. I just realised it will be tomorrow I haven't got any clue about dog showing. 

I filled the form and sent a cheque. The money was taken. I haven't received any reference number. Shall I just walking in and enter the show without any proof of entry? Do I need to bring Seven's KC reg form?

The website says 'Judging starts in all rings at 10.00am'. When should I arrive the venue? 

Sorry about the stupid questions


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you been to ringcraft classes at all? Does Seven know how to stand? At least put Seven on a slip lead rather than a collar and clip when you're there as that's what all the other dogs will be on and it will help your nerves to look the same. Bring a brush and a safety pin for your entry number too - you'll need to clip it on yourself when you go in the ring.

Don't panic! Open shows are pretty casual and there for beginners anyway, so you'll be fine. If the money's been taken you'll have been entered and you don't need any proof of who you are or Seven is. 

What Open show is it and what breed is Seven? If you Google the show then it should have a rough order of judging available, which will also tell you which ring you're going to be in. If you're going to be first in the ring and you're just round the corner, I'd say get there for 9:15/9:30 to get yourself (and Seven) used to all the noise and other dogs. It gets very busy! 

Borrow someone's catalogue or buy one of your own from the catalogue table when you get there and look up your breed. It'll tell you which class you're in, how many other dogs are in your class and the order they're going in - it'll probably be something like Puppy, Junior, Postgrad, Limit, Open in that order. There will be a number by your name, remember that. When the steward calls your class, go in the ring and either tell the steward your dog's KC name or your entry number. They will give you a card with your number on, and just use the safety pin to clip that on yourself somewhere. 

Put yourself somewhere in the middle of your group (I hope there's more than just you entered!) and get Seven to stand still, side on to the judge so they can see the outline. Copy what everyone else is doing, basically! When you go up to the judge, get her to stand still again with a treat or something, and the judge will run their hands over her and check her teeth. Then you'll be asked to get Seven to trot up and down the ring or in a triangle shape, bring her back to the judge, then go to the end of the line. 

At the end, everyone will stand their dogs again just like at the beginning, the judge will choose who gets what prize, and then that's it! Well done, first show under your belt. Go have a coffee (or a gin.  )


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Pezant said:


> Have you been to ringcraft classes at all? Does Seven know how to stand? At least put Seven on a slip lead rather than a collar and clip when you're there as that's what all the other dogs will be on and it will help your nerves to look the same. Bring a brush and a safety pin for your entry number too - you'll need to clip it on yourself when you go in the ring.
> 
> Don't panic! Open shows are pretty casual and there for beginners anyway, so you'll be fine. If the money's been taken you'll have been entered and you don't need any proof of who you are or Seven is.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply, really appreciated.
I did not know there was special class for the ring Seven is a golden retriever. I can let her stand as shown in the pic, but I do not know if this is the 'correct' stand? And I am not sure I can make her do this in the highly distractive environment  she is used to the slip lead, as sometimes her normal lead is too smelly  and I have to use the spare slip lead. We are going to the Guildford & District Canine Society's open show, just found out there will be 43 golden retrievers tomorrowI think I do need a gin afterwards.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

She's got a lovely stand, you'll be fine.  Just try and make sure both of her back legs are level as she's got one a little bit forward in that photo.

43 Retrievers means there are 43 entered total across all classes - I expect you'll have between 5 and 10 in your class, which isn't so bad. GR's are first in the ring, so get there for 9:15 and get yourself settled. It always helps me to trot Henry round the ring a few times while it's empty so he's not quite so fascinated with all the smells. 

Seven's 10 months old, right? She'll still be a puppy so the judge should be more lenient if she messes you about. Honestly, just go out there and have fun. Enjoy the ring! If you enjoy it, Seven will enjoy it. Nerves travel down the lead, so keep settled, and just relax. I'm sure the judge will help you out if she messes you about at all, and it's no big deal at all if she's not perfect. Henry's almost two and can still dick me about in the ring if he's feeling fidgety! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pezant said:


> Have you been to ringcraft classes at all? Does Seven know how to stand? At least put Seven on a slip lead rather than a collar and clip when you're there as that's what all the other dogs will be on and it will help your nerves to look the same. Bring a brush and a safety pin for your entry number too - you'll need to clip it on yourself when you go in the ring.
> 
> Don't panic! Open shows are pretty casual and there for beginners anyway, so you'll be fine. If the money's been taken you'll have been entered and you don't need any proof of who you are or Seven is.
> 
> ...


I wish I had you around to guide me when I started, I could have done with knowing all this two weeks ago.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be there too!

We're 7th in Ring 4. Papillons. If you need any help or a chat come find me 

Most people are very friendly, I'm sure if you ask the GR people they'll help 

There's a ringcraft in egham that I'm on the commitee of if you need one


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

WOW, hope to see you tomorrow.  Good luck


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you and you too!

Did you want ringcraft details or is egham too far?


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Egham is not too far. I would like to see if Seven enjoys the ring and if she has the potential. I may need the details if everything goes to the right direction. Thanks very much.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Have fun, good luck and feel free to seek me out


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with your show 7Eleven, although you may do better if you stand her up the right way rather than on her head/back.


How do you find out how many of your breed are being judged?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Firedog said:


> How do you find out how many of your breed are being judged?


After entries have closed, shows will normally issue an order of judging and a general entry summary. It'll say something like DOGS 30 ENTRIES 35 which means there are 30 separate dogs/birches entered and 35 entries into classes - i.e. some dogs are in more than one class.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Pezant said:


> After entries have closed, shows will normally issue an order of judging and a general entry summary. It'll say something like *DOGS 30 ENTRIES 35 which means there are 30 separate dogs/birches entered and 35 entries into classes *- i.e. some dogs are in more than one class.


oh that's what it means!! I always woundered why there were 2 different entry figures but always felt like it was a stupid question! you learn something new everyday!!


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, we are back. She got the fourth in puppy bitch and third place in junior bitch ( both are the last place:001_tt2 She was the most bouncy one in the ring and no good stand at all.:001_unsure:The judge kindly said that I need to practice the show skills  . Seven enjoyed the day as she smelled a lot dog butts and was petted by many people. People are really nice there. One lovely lady gave me the details of a local ringcraft class. All in all it was a nice day.


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, we are back. How is your day? We went to ring 4, then I just realised that I can not ask random people if they are Kicksforkills  A lovely lady give me the details of a local ringcraft class, so I can save some travel. Thanks again, wish you the best.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Very well done for your first show and you sound like you really enjoyed it which is 90% of the battle. Try to get to ringcraft regularly. Not only will you be shown what to do but Seven will get used to her 'job' and will learn that as soon as she is in show mode what is expected of her and she will become less bouncy. The people at ringcraft should be able to help you both with practlcalities of showing and the etiquette (quite a lot of show people can get upset at their dogs bottoms being sniffed and will lose patience if they see you a few times and your dog is still doing it and NEVER let your dog do it to the dog in front in the ring). In the ring you should aim for Seven to be 100% concentrating on you and her job, she needs to completely ignore the fact that there are other dogs there. All of this takes time and experience and you will get that quickest and easiest at ringcraft.


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Oops, did not know about the butt sniffing thing, thanks very much. We are going to the ringcraft class on next Monday


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

7Eleven said:


> I can let her stand as shown in the pic, but I do not know if this is the 'correct' stand?


I'm well impressed with that. How does she stay on the ceiling?   

I'm glad Seven enjoyed her day, well done her!  xxx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

7Eleven said:


> Thanks very much for your reply, really appreciated.
> I did not know there was special class for the ring Seven is a golden retriever. I can let her stand as shown in the pic, but I do not know if this is the 'correct' stand? And I am not sure I can make her do this in the highly distractive environment  she is used to the slip lead, as sometimes her normal lead is too smelly  and I have to use the spare slip lead. We are going to the Guildford & District Canine Society's open show, just found out there will be 43 golden retrievers tomorrowI think I do need a gin afterwards.


Wow. I used to judge PRTs but have to say, I never saw one hang upside down like that. Surely that deserves a red rosette? 

Well done on going and showing her. The more practice you get, the more relaxed you'll become.

Good luck with her.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done! Glad you had a nice day!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

So glad you had fun! That's half the battle won. 

Yup, as Emmastace said, try and go to ringcraft often so that Seven learns her ring 'manners', but she'll pick it up quickly enough!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't been at all worried about the champ show and now my stomach is in total knots, is this normal?

If I stress too much my IBS will flare up and I won't be able to do anything.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I haven't been at all worried about the champ show and now my stomach is in total knots, is this normal?
> 
> If I stress too much my IBS will flare up and I won't be able to do anything.


I always get a bit nervous before shows and when I first go in the ring, it's just natural. Plenty of veteran show people have told me they get nervous all the time, too! Try and take deep breaths and just think yourself through it - you've done it before, it's just a slightly larger class is all. Do something routine like putting your show bag together or talk yourself through everything you'll do in the morning. You'll be absolutely fine, please don't panic yourself.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The worst thing is tomorrow I need to write a check list for what I need to take with me and seriously will need to write dog on it.

I don't do early mornings so I will have to stick what I can in the car the night before. Hope my driver doesn't want to make conversation. Although I can do early mornings for dog events just not real life.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Firedog said:


> The worst thing is tomorrow I need to write a check list for what I need to take with me and seriously will need to write dog on it.
> 
> I don't do early mornings so I will have to stick what I can in the car the night before. Hope my driver doesn't want to make conversation. Although I can do early mornings for dog events just not real life.


My pre-show check list is essential, and yes, sometimes I write 'dog' on it too.  Ughh early mornings are my only dislike about champ shows - 5am wake up calls have never been my cup of tea.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Pezant said:


> My pre-show check list is essential, and yes, sometimes I write 'dog' on it too.  Ughh early mornings are my only dislike about champ shows - 5am wake up calls have never been my cup of tea.


May sound daft but I have heard tails about people who have very similar dogs taking the wrong dog to the show with them and the same thing with people with numerous dogs forgetting which dog they have entered. I always write the names of the dogs I have entered on the front of the schedule so I know which dogs to take.


----------

